# Arrangement of Currently Active Users



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi all,
I was wondering if there is a specific arrangement of the currently active users list (when viewed on the whole forum.) I know it's not alphabetically, and it doesn't seem like it's by last activity either. And yes, I know I can change how it is viewed by clicking it, but on www.techsupportforum.com, it almost seems like it is random (with the exception of myself at the top.)


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I believe the list is generated each time you view the home page and is in the order of logging in (or viewing the home page) with the latest up front.

As the software recognises you, your name is always the first on the list as you have just viewed it. It will never show anyone else ahead of you even if they logged on after. To attempt to see them, you would need to refresh the page, thus putting yourself at the head of the queue again.


----------

